# I'm Back :)



## gypsypanther (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi guys. I used to post here a while back & kind of fell off the face of the Earth for a while due to work being busy, and some other things. But here I am. Just a little back story. My boyfriend and I purchased our hedgie, Matheson, from a Charlotte NC area breeder in January 2011. He was born 11-27-10. He is an Algerian Grey Reverse Pinto (if I remember correctly... I have his papers but I am at work, they are at home). He is such an awesome little guy. Very active, so friendly and loving. Enjoys baths... lets us trim his nails, no problem. He is totally spoiled and we are currently thinking about adding another hedgehog to our family. But anyway, figured I would post some more recent pics. I know I posted a few on here when we first got him.


----------



## gypsypanther (Dec 23, 2010)

A few more pics.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

what a cutie. welcome back. be sure to update with pics and such when the new little one comes home


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He's a stunner!  Welcome back and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe. What a cutie pie. Your tattoos look familiar....I think I've seen your bath video on youtube. So cute. Welcome back!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I love the way he's just lounging in the bath pictures. :lol: 

What a cutie!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome back. Matheson is adorable.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome back! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome back, great pictures.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the pics! so cute.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I love his little pink nose! What a cutie pie.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome back! You have quite the little cutie there!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful boy!


----------

